# Lto



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The adventures of Land Transportation Office. Not only can they not produce license plates but its also difficult to get the OCR right. We paid the car off in Nov. Then waited for all the paperwork to arrive so we could get it transferred to our name. Easy right! Well someone in LTO office for some reason made our car blue instead of red. I went back to the dealer. Who said they would look into it. Month 2 nothing done yet. Fortunately the dealer keeps paperwork but took them 2 months to produce it. They gave LTO the correct info Red on the paperwork they submitted. I guess now we have to go to LTO and show them the paperwork to get it changed. Hopefully they can find it in their little green log book. They really strange part is I am not upset angry mad or confused. Is it I am becoming immune to the system?


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

You've also been here long enough to know there's no point in getting upset and just go with the flow.
We learn not to believe anything sales people tell us and always ask them two or three questions to get the correct answer.


----------

